# Got my physical this Monday!!



## army_paralegal (3 Jun 2005)

I am practicing my push-ups for my physical this MONDAY!!!

Wish me well.

Can never do 'em with my elbows tucked in, though. Wasn't designed that way.


----------



## MysticLies (4 Jun 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> I am practicing my push-ups for my physical this MONDAY!!!
> 
> Wish me well.
> 
> Can never do 'em with my elbows tucked in, though. Wasn't designed that way.



hope you pass. Just remember don't workout the day of or the day before the test


----------



## CrimsonTwilight (4 Jun 2005)

Good luck, hope you do well.  If you have any problems just don't let your brain comprehend what your body is doing until you've passed, then let yourself feel the burn.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (5 Jun 2005)

Good Luck on the joke that is a physical.

Do as many push-ups/sit-ups as you can as this will help you get selected before everyone else


----------



## RossF (5 Jun 2005)

Remember to....BREEEEEAAAATH!!


----------



## SoF (5 Jun 2005)

I thought the physical was going to be really hard but I did mine yesterday and it was really easy, especialy the step tests. I'm 18 and they only made me to the last 2 stages I think. The music could be better though.


----------



## army_paralegal (5 Jun 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> I thought the physical was going to be really hard but I did mine yesterday and it was really easy, especialy the step tests. I'm 18 and they only made me to the last 2 stages I think. The music could be better though.



And remember to go slowly on the push-ups.


----------



## bishop (5 Jun 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> I am practicing my push-ups for my physical this MONDAY!!!
> 
> Wish me well.
> 
> Can never do 'em with my elbows tucked in, though. Wasn't designed that way.



I have my physical the same day as you, im also doing my aptitude test aswell.  Maybe ill see you there lol

good luck


----------



## army_paralegal (5 Jun 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Do as many push-ups/sit-ups as you can as this will help you get selected before everyone else



I can do 20. 

Also, I practiced a few today. Both my chest and stomach seem to touch the ground.


----------



## scottyeH? (5 Jun 2005)

you don't have to let your chest hit the ground, just make sure your arms are 90degree angle! or they won't count.


----------



## canadianblue (5 Jun 2005)

The physical isn't extremely hard, I found that it went by quite easily if you keep somewhat active. 

I'd have to agree that they should change the music on the step test, and they should also think about changing the voice, something about the polish guy freaked me out. I personally would have preferred to do the 2.4 km run, but thats me.

good luck


----------



## scottyeH? (5 Jun 2005)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I personally would have preferred to do the 2.4 km run, but thats me.



I take it, they don't make you run on your PT, they just go with what you say on your self-assessment?

since you, and my friend have said the same thing.


----------



## canadianblue (5 Jun 2005)

Yeah thats correct, they ask for the time it takes for a 2.4 km run.


----------



## sironisix (5 Jun 2005)

lol well i got mine on monday(toronto) too and i am soo nervous right now. lol


----------



## P (8 Jun 2005)

I am only worried about chin-ups and the run but I think I am able to get through both.  I'm amazed how fast your can increase your reps in pushups if you do it everyday;  I went from struggling with 20 to doing 40 within a week time.


----------



## cgyflames01 (9 Jun 2005)

Good Luck on the joke that is a physical.

Do as many push-ups/sit-ups as you can as this will help you get selected before everyone else
On my physical, they told me to stop at 19, and 19 respectivly.


----------



## canadianblue (9 Jun 2005)

> I am only worried about chin-ups and the run but I think I am able to get through both.  I'm amazed how fast your can increase your reps in pushups if you do it everyday;  I went from struggling with 20 to doing 40 within a week time.



I found that too when I started doing pushups. But the only thing is though I find that once I was around 50 that was my stagnation point, I'm trying some new exercises to increase my pushup reps and am hoping to get up to 60 before BMQ starts up. 

Good luck


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (9 Jun 2005)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> On my physical, they told me to stop at 19, and 19 respectivly.



Then you got cheated....The better you do on your physical (ie. the more pushups/situps you do, the stronger your grip, etc....) the better chance you have of getting selected on the merit list before someone else. That same goes with your interview, medical, aptitude test, high school grades....they are all taken into consideration and from this you will get an MP score. The higher your MP score, the faster youll get selected. 

Why do you think some guys get selected in like 1 month while it takes others 9?


----------



## P-Free (9 Jun 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> And remember to go slowly on the push-ups.



They are easier if you go fast. At least that is what I find.


----------



## Tbird (17 Jun 2005)

Ya when I did mine I felt doing it fast helped. Power it threw and remember to exhale as you push up.


----------

